# Internetfreigabe



## Azi (29. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiß, das Thema wurde schon behandelt, aber ich erkläre mal meine Situation:
2 Rechner, A (192.168.1.22) hat über WLAN eine Verbindung zu einem Router (192.168.1.1), und A (192.168.100.22) hat LAN-eine Verbindung zu B (192.168.100.123). A ist also in 2 verschiedenen Netzwerken. Auf A läuft auch ein Webserver. Wie kann B nun ins Internet?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Oktober 2005)

Du kannst z.B. einen Proxy-Server installieren. Der bringt Dir aber nur was wenn Du nur HTTP und FTP machen willst.
Willst Du vollen Zugriff brauchst Du Routing und NAT.


----------



## Azi (29. Oktober 2005)

Klappt das auch problemlos mit dem Webserver auf A? Also B soll auch die Seiten auf A anschauen können.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Oktober 2005)

Klar. Was sollte denn dagegen sprechen?


----------

